# What is the last manga you finished?



## smile72 (Oct 13, 2011)

The last manga that I finished was Rurouni Kenshin. Though I'm pretty close to finishing Card Captor Sakura and Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro. What is the last manga you finished?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 13, 2011)

Bleach, gave it up 4 months ago.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 13, 2011)

It's gotten a little better, not that much better, just tolerable.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 13, 2011)

Last manga I completed reading was Mirai Nikki.
Last volumes I read were Vampire Knight 13 and Betrayal Knows My Name 1~


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

I plan on reading Mirai Nikki after I finish the huge list of manga I plan on reading including Hajime no Ippo and Detective Conan.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 14, 2011)

full metal alchemist,its the only one i finished.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

You read more 1234turtles, here are a couple suggestions One Piece, Death Note, Reborn, Hunter x Hunter, and Black Cat.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

Spoiler wars. Its about a guy that gives a girl a spoiler >> and she aims to spoil things he is trying to see.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a oneshot, but it's still manga. Did you like it?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 14, 2011)

Probably Soul Eater.

My manga site stopped scanning it.

I'm currently reading on-going manga's

There are a few mangas that's already completed that i need to read.

Rurouni Kenshin is something I NEED TO READ BEFORE I DIE.
Then there's Full Metal Alchemist.

That's about it.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you ever read One Piece SinHarvest24?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 14, 2011)

I started watching the anime first, just to get me hooked on it but then i realized i already crossed like 100 episodes, so i decided to just stick with the anime cause One Piece has a lot of chapters and it'll take up too much time to start all over.

To answer your question, it'll be, no.


I do however read Bleach, Naruto and Fairy Tail.


Spoiler



yes i need to start from chapter 1 if i'm ever going to read it  and  also Fairy Tail is the best manga....ever.


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know why, but I dislike some of the Shonen mangas, maybe of the generic heroes and such... I prefer the Shoujo mangas, mangas about highschool romance and such. Last Shoujo manga I've read was Suzuka. Emotional moments here and there, happy moments every now and then. The ending was satisfying.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 14, 2011)

I finished many of the Legend of Zelda manga.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

smile72 said:


> It's a oneshot, but it's still manga. Did you like it?


Yeah it was an OK read decent for killing 30 mins =D


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

I like all manga. I like Shounen, Shoujo, Seinen, Josei, and Kodomo. I like Fairy Tail, but I think One Piece is a lot better. It doesn't have that many chapters only 642.

30 Minutes! How many pages did it have?


----------



## signz (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished... Not sure if I did that... Can't remember tbh, but well.. Currently I'm reading Fairy Tail, Bleach, Naruto, One Piece and Hunter x Hunter (began that yesterday and I love it already).


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

not many >> I jsut kind of took my time with it :Y


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah, now I understand.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

it took so long cause your a fish D: and I'm a plant!


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 14, 2011)

I can not remember what the last manga I finished was but I have been waiting for the next volume of Highschool of the Dead to come out in the US so I can add it to my collection.

edit: Crap just noticed it comes out on the 25 of this month.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not just any fish. I'm Kyogre!


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

i think the last one i read was 21th century boys which i read after 20th century boys and i read alot of mangas that are ongoing cant even name them all

edit: no wait it was wakusei no samidare maybe


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well vietknightx what genre do you read the most shounen, shoujo, seinen, josei, or kodomo?


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

i read them all as long as its interesting also if its on a site and it says hot i read it lol


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

What's your favorite Shounen manga????


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

right now its reborn, one piece, magico, probably others but cant remember


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

I love One Piece! How about Shoujo????


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

i liked white album, ane doki, loveplus rinko days.
I also like to read the world god only knows, hayate the combat butler rabbit doubt and judge


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

????? Those are all Shounen except for Judge which is Seinen. Shoujo is like Fruits Basket, Kaichou wa Maid Sama, Love So Life, Vampire Knight, Gakuen Alice, Card Captor Sakura, Kimi Ni Todoke, Skip Beat and Dangeki Daisy.


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

i like card captor, and clannad i guess


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's good, I guess no Josei. Josei is like Gokusen, Loveless, Paradise Kiss, Chuhayafuru, and Kuragehime, Nodame Cantabile.


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

well i read satou-kun to tanaka-san the blood highschool i think thats josei


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep it is!!!!!!! Any Kodomo? Like Doraemon?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Spoiler wars. Its about a guy that gives a girl a spoiler >> and she aims to spoil things he is trying to see.


well, i'll give this a go...all the manga i'm reading is just on-going.

edit: lol it's funny.
edit2: and i found a nice quote
"you can start a war when you want, but ou can't end it when you want."
-Machiavelli


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

i think thats the only josei im read


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I'm not just any fish. I'm Kyogre!



same thing


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished the Anime Hayate no Gotoku a while back, I've been meaning to read the (ongoing) manga, but I just never got to it. I think the last manga that I've finished is To Love Ru and Rosario to Vampire, starting to read To Love Ru Darkness, reading Rosario to Vampire Season 2, Beelzebub, Katekyo Hitman Reborn, Bleach, and once in a while, Naruto. Ooparts hunter is good, too, and rereading the Original Dragon Ball.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope Kyogre is a Pokemon. And an awesome one at that.


----------



## Oveneise (Oct 14, 2011)

Azumanga Daioh (a few months ago.) Started reading the Strawberry Panic light novels (fantastic stuff) and I'm on the 2nd book of Highschool of the Dead. I WAS reading Trigun Maximum, but the local bookstore didn't have the 3rd book, so I'll have to wait on that series.

EDIT: Actually, just finished the first book of K-on. It was an absolute joy to read, and being a K-on fan, its nice the manga is being localized. I have all the 3 current books (4th comes out on December 12th afaik) and the translation is fantastic except for one thing. Azumeow. AHHHH. Why Yen Press translated a nickname (originally Azunyan, which sounds fine) to Azumeow (ugh) its just really... annoying. Otherwise I loved it. Great layout, translations, and the paper and ink Yen uses is great. Love all of the cover art, and especially love the picture on the back of the 2nd book!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Nope Kyogre is a Pokemon. And an awesome one at that.



its a fish pokemon  (liligant (my avvy) is a pokemon. ) also it is awesome.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

I couldn't even tell it was liligant. But Kyogre is way more awesome. Like 100x more awesome.

Because he's cute and chubby!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

D: YOU COULDN'T TELL!?


also just read me some pokemon special, which I highly recommend checking out >>


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

What are you asking for? Are you asking me to recommend you a Pokemon manga?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

just surprised u.u I thought it was obvious guess not though.


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

the pokemon adventure series is good
black and white manga was meh


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you heard of Pokemon ReBurst?


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

isnt that the one were humans can turn into pokemons and it was aimed at an older audience


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

adventures and special = same things

I haven't tried reburst since i hardly read scans.


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

are the scans out i never saw any of the chapters before


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope I never seen any scans though I want to read it really bad. Eventually I will, as I'm learning Japanese and planning on renting a book about Hiragana.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

d'aww no one is scanning it.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, I feel that way too.


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 14, 2011)

is this a trap? anyone read bakuman lol makes me wanna read detective trap if it was real


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

don't click it, and report it. I started the show of bakuman. >_>


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

I read Bakuman, it was awesome, than it was terrible and predictable. Then it became awesome again. uysag78 is clearly a bot. And yes Trap looks awesome,


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2011)

Spice and wolf


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 14, 2011)

More than half this thread could have, and should have, just taken place inside PMs.

In releation to this thread. This is the last thing I 'finished'.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2011)

[yt][/yt]


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

anyone here reading blood lad, KHR, Break Blade, Defense Devil, kmi no iru machi, Tasogare Otome x Amnesia, Yumikui Merry and Mysterious Girlfriend X?


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm reading KHR. Most of the others are on my to read list.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

did Mysterious Girlfriend X finish before the creator died in the tsunami?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 14, 2011)

the creator died????


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

the fellow was never found after the tsunami and is presumed dead.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

No I think he's alive, I think I may be wrong though.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 14, 2011)

Most of the manga I tend to read is somewhat more fanservice-y but I'm juggling 7-8 series that are ongoing plus some that are off and on (i.e. Berserk & Seikon no Qwaser).

I love Sekirei, Gantz, and Freezing which I didn't know was a Korean series till the Japanese serialized it later. Plus my weekly obsession with Naruto and Bleach is keeping me reading. I am reading the chapters of Pokemon Special Black and White as they come out since I love the games. I've read almost every single Digimon manga that's come out even V-Tamer 01 which was pretty good for its time. Not too spoil anything but I didn't like Mirai Nikki's ending. It was absolute s**t. I have no plans to even watch the anime of it. That's how much I hated it. I like it at first because of the story but then toward the end, it was like my hate grew more as the story unwound to the very end. But thank god I had other series to fall back on.

Does anyone know where I can read Binbougami-ga online or somewhere? I've heard good things about it.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ziko have you tried SKET DANCE or One Piece????? How about Fairy Tail?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2011)

Fairy Tail is the best manga out. Try bleach and beelzebub too.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah I forgot Beelzebub, it's awesome!!!


----------



## Ziko (Oct 14, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Ziko have you tried SKET DANCE or One Piece????? How about Fairy Tail?



I have considered Fairy Tail since I've played some of the DS fighters and have done some work on it but I need to determine where to start first. The games only cover from the start to the Oracion Seis arc (2 games). I think the anime has completed the Edolas arc. One Piece I don't care for for the simple fact that the character designs could use some work plus I don't like many of the Devil Fruits. I have plans to play Gigant Battle 2 for the simple reason that I have nearly completed the first game already.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2011)

Episode 1 of fairy tail. Watch it from the start or you won't understand The Edolas Arc or the rest of the story.



Spoiler



Siegrein was a thought projection!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 14, 2011)

The latest one would have to be Death Note, but I am working my way through D.Grayman when I can get my hands on copies of the manga.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 14, 2011)

The last serie I've completed is Tokyo Babylon.
And previously, it was Assate Dance and Mirai no Utena.


I don't read a lot of Manga anymore (I don't have enough place to store them in my room and I don't want to sell them ;___; )
I'm currently following only the old series which didn't end yet:

Gunnm Last order
Reincarnation II
Nana (someone know if Ai Yazawa is still/will ever restart drawing? what decease did she has?)
X 



Spoiler: about X



too bad when they start drawing it again, tsunami and earthquake comes back..., they stopped for Kobe's earthquake because X's story  was too "realistic", like if it was realizing in Kobe. I've read a new chapter was about to be released, and Fukushima happened...
Maybe the "new chapter" was written back in 1995, but french editor decided to release the incomplete volume's chapter only now?)


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 15, 2011)

i really dont like where fairy tail is heading i personally think that its just getting boring


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

I feel the same way vietknightx. The 7 year jump doesn't feel right.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 15, 2011)

Old Boy


----------



## smile72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Never got the chance to read Old Boy. Is it good???


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 15, 2011)

It's good.  Not nearly as twisted as the movie, but a good read nonetheless.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Old8oy do you normally read Seinen??????????


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 16, 2011)

Death Note.

Heavily overrated.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think so to. Death Note was okay, Light was such a douche bag.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> Death Note.
> 
> Heavily overrated.



Marry me


----------



## vietknightx (Oct 18, 2011)

Slyakin said:


> Death Note.
> 
> Heavily overrated.


I really this this thread


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 18, 2011)

I caught up with One Piece.  Vol 6 to current. (started vol 1-5 a few months ago.)

But the last manga that I finished was Hana to Akuma


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 18, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Old8oy do you normally read Seinen??????????



i don't know wtf that is...nor do I care to look it up.  Old Boy and Deathnote are the only two manga I've read and will probably ever read


----------



## prowler (Oct 18, 2011)

The last manga I finished would technically be Crimson Shell but that's only one volume, Azumanga would be next but that was like a year ago.

I'm currently reading Pandora Hearts, Blue Exorcist and Higurashi. I've yet the buy the next volumes though.


----------



## qwertymodo (Oct 18, 2011)

The Metroid manga, then before that the FLCL manga


----------



## smile72 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just finished Otaku no Musume-san. I thought it was a decent ending to the series.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 18, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden.

Naruto Shippuden.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 18, 2011)

If reading all available chapters counts: Shingeki no Kyojin.
Started reading it after learning its getting a movie adaption, coming out in 2013.
Shit is fucking amazing.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally finished Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro, i thought the ending was awesome. And quite fitting for the series!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 19, 2011)

+ anima

u-u cool manga shit ending


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

What do you mean?????????


----------



## Cyan (Oct 22, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> + anima
> 
> u-u cool manga shit ending





smile72 said:


> What do you mean?????????


It's just what he said:

"+ Anima" is a manga's title.
He is sorry "u_u" (smiley   ) because it's a cool manga but has a shit ending (which I don't even remember).


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

Apparently it was ran in Dengeki Comic Gao. I've never heard of the magazine. Oh well, it no longer exists anyway. And I've also finally caught up with Nurarihyon no Mago.


----------



## duel (Oct 29, 2011)

smile72 said:


> Finally finished Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro, i thought the ending was awesome. And quite fitting for the series!


I thought I'd be the only one! The manga ending was much better than the Anime. 6 was a great villain. Too bad the Anime version got the FMA treatment, but I highly enjoyed both and really wish the anime got a western release.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 30, 2011)

I didn't like 6. I was more a fan of X. I never really like villains of most Shounen manga.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone know where Blazer Driver chs. 27-34 are? I would like to finish this awesome series soon. I'm playing the game and it's pretty good so far. Will probably wrap it up soon though.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

I just finished reading Psyren. 
On-going mangas with 500+ chapters ftw


----------



## luke_c (Jan 31, 2012)

Onani Master Kurosawa or LOST+BRAIN, can't remember which.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2012)

rave master


----------



## stylow (Jan 31, 2012)

Bleach


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 31, 2012)

Gyakuten Saiban (not the Anthology Comics) and Monster Hunter Orage.

The first is a nice add-on to the Ace Attorney games, with their own cases. They're also easy to get into for people not familiar with the series. But fans will get the most out of it.

The second, you can totally see who the author is. As with the other series from Mashima Hiro, you can see a lot of similarities. But an enjoyable series nontheless. The art is really good and the battles are beautifully executed. Just as with the first, you don't need to be familair with the series to pick it up.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 31, 2012)

stylow said:


> Bleach



It's still going. You couldn't have finshed it.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 31, 2012)

So many im not going to bother. I think im reading like 60 mangas that is currently being scanlated/on-going series. And i finish like 1-10 manga a month (I usual read short mangas that have 10-20 chapters, as those with 100+ has yet to end. Aswell as one-shots). I always constantly try to find new manga all the time. Completed or not.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2012)

If it counts, the last one I finished was Crazy Furious God.

As for official manga...I don't remember.  I've mostly been watching anime (mostly on Netflix) recently.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mmm... last I finished reading was Code Geass. (I'm still reding Naruto, One Piece and Fairy Tail.)
As for anime, I'm still watching those mentioned above. I finished Death Note, and I recently finished Soul eater.


----------



## DS1 (Feb 1, 2012)

More like "what comic that you were reading actually finished". Well, after 22 years, Battle Angel Alita has finally finished (or rather, the final chapter is coming out soon). So there's that, I guess...


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never finished a manga, except Dragon Ball even then I skipped some chapters, I always seem to read them and get bored.

The two on-going manga I read though are Naruto and the new Eureka Seven that recently got translated.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 1, 2012)

aki-sora.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 1, 2012)

Groove Adventure Rave.


----------



## CCNaru (Feb 1, 2012)

Gods amongst men (literally)


----------



## stylow (Feb 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> stylow said:
> 
> 
> > Bleach
> ...


I know but for me it has ended where ichigo defeats aizen.
As i find that the best place where it should have ended


----------



## rebecca716 (Feb 8, 2012)

I finished Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle.


----------

